

The Afterlife Of A TV Episode: It's Complicated  - danso
http://www.npr.org/2012/10/23/163408746/the-afterlife-of-a-tv-episode-its-complicated

======
bediger4000
Not a good article: 3 paragraphs in, I have a big question: "Why is everything
about Tee Vee episodes so disjoint?"

For crying out loud, NPR, answer the super-obvious, elphant-in-the-room
question. NBC Universal set up this stupid, byzantine arrangement on purpose.
What was that purpose? Does this stupid, byzantine arrangement fulfill that
purpose?

I expect more from NPR than mass media "he said/she said" dodging of any
ethical implications of the actions they report on. Pin some blame, or let us
know why this behavior emerges.

